# Garrett Turbo Question "PLEASE READ"



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello, 
I have just purchased a Ball Bearing T3/T04E. It is a 60trim with a .82 exhaust side. It has a 4 bolt flange on the exhaust side. Is there any way to tell that it is a ball bearing turbo? If there is any way please let me know, you can PM me or email at [email protected] ! Thanks again and have a good one!


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

find the part no# on the center section of yours and match it to the egarrett part no# for their b.b. center section upgrade in their catalog.?..


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

How do I get to there catalog. I tried to get to there site with there catalog and it only showed the new turbo's. If you could give me a link or instructions on how to get to there catalog that would be great. My email is [email protected] ! Thanks


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Spin it...


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

www.egarrett.com/products/aftermrkt.jsp

or go to their home page and then to products and at the bottom theirs a downloadable link.

Note it the whole catalog.


----------

